# "all others negative" variation



## MnTwins29 (Jul 17, 2012)

What do others think of this statement in the ROS as the ONLY documentation:  "The remainder of a 12 point ROS is reviewed and negative other than that mentioned in the HPI."   While not comfortable with this, as long as there is some mention of a system in the HPI, I have been giving credit for this (our MAC allows "all others negative").   Thoughts?


----------



## purplescarf23 (Jul 19, 2012)

We would give credit where I work.  However we do encourage the providers to use the 'all others negative".  Less liability if they use the shortcut.  

Kelsey, CPC, CEMC


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Thanks, Kelsey*

I should clarify about the original post - my discomfort lies when the provider states "not mentioned in HPI" since double dipping may be a problem in that case.   Ah, the joy of canned statements in an EHR!


----------



## LLovett (Jul 20, 2012)

I give credit for all others negative except for hpi if there is something in the hpi.

I do not give credit when they say 12 systems. There are 14 recognized systems. They have to say all, 14, or list them individually. Just saying 12 does not tell which systems were reviewed.

This is based on direction from WPS Medicare.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## issacsgirl35 (Jul 20, 2012)

I give credit to the physician when they say "per HPI, all others negative" or "as stated in the HPI, remainder of 14 point ROS negative" as long as I can find at least one system reviewed in the HPI.  However, sometimes they will say "10 point ROS, or 12 point ROS" and I do not give them credit because unless they state they reviewed them all, they must state which systems were reviewed.

Jessica


----------



## abhishekrane32@yahoo.com (Jul 29, 2012)

There should be at least one ROS documented in HPI when it says " All other system reviewed and are negetive". OR when its says " 14 systems reviewed and are negative other than HPI.

documentation of "10 or 12 systems reviewed and are negative" is not sufficient since which systems physician has reviewed we don't know.

Abhishek rane CPC


----------



## rthames052006 (Jul 30, 2012)

MnTwins29 said:


> What do others think of this statement in the ROS as the ONLY documentation:  "The remainder of a 12 point ROS is reviewed and negative other than that mentioned in the HPI."   While not comfortable with this, as long as there is some mention of a system in the HPI, I have been giving credit for this (our MAC allows "all others negative").   Thoughts?



Nada, nope!

Roxy


----------

